
Ask HN: How to find part-time local/remote tech jobs (Montreal) - CraftThatBlock
I&#x27;m just starting in the job market but already have a few years of experience in tech (Go, PHP, Java, Python, etc).<p>How would I go to finding part-time (20h&#x2F;week) jobs in Montreal, or remotely?<p>You can shoot me an email to Gmail at &quot;cretezy&quot;, thank you!
======
santiagobasulto
Maybe this helps: [https://medium.com/rmotr-com/top-3-places-to-find-remote-
pro...](https://medium.com/rmotr-com/top-3-places-to-find-remote-programming-
jobs-1f7b72c676ba)

